# Caught Swarm - Next steps?



## wponder11 (Jun 2, 2015)

Hi All - I am new to the forum and possibly getting back into beekeeping with a couple hives. About 20+ years ago I helped keep 20 hives part time but a lot of that is really rusty. Last year I caught a swarm but lost it. This week I caught this swarm. Got it in the box and pretty sure I got the queen. There is a wild hive in the cavity of a tree on my property. It has been there 5+ years. I am not sure if they came from that hive or the 10 acres next to me. There are 20 hives out there from a guy that we let keep them. Not sure if the swarmed from those. 

They are a very genital group so far. I had to mess with them more than I wanted as I fumbled around. I only got stung a few times. I was not wearing a suit or jacket as early on I was able to tell they were more on the genital side.

I have them in a 10 frame hive body right now. I have all 10 frames in place with brand new foundation. Yesterday as they settled down they consumed 1 liter of sugar water in about 2 hrs. Today they consumed 1 gal during the day. This could also have been from stealers from the field or tree as I do not have an internal feeder. I have it just outside the hive. 

Anyway if anyone has some quick suggestions on key things to do short / mid term while I read up and get up to speed I would really appreciate it. 

Thanks!


----------



## B52EW (Jun 3, 2013)

With all those hives so close I would get the feed inside...you'll be feeding them all very soon. Even a piece of plywood on top with a mason jar. I would also keep an entrance reducer on them for a while. A swarm will draw out frames fairly fast. Good luck.


----------



## JTGaraas (Jun 7, 2014)

Each morning I start my day with Beesource. This posting made my day -- I am confident that the auto-correct function changed the word "gentle" into the word that appears twice in the second paragraph when discussing your antics with this swarm of bees. Now all I can think about is "Naked Beekeeping"!

I am going to be smiling all day. Thanks.


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

First off, close the screened bottom board.

The rest probably makes almost no difference. With that size of swarm I'd feed them though. Like said above, if there's that many colonies around make sure robbing isn't going to get them. Do you have a 5 frame nuc? It might be more appropriate for a swarm their size.


----------



## dsegrest (May 15, 2014)

wponder11;1278542
They are a very genital group so far. I had to mess with them more than I wanted as I fumbled around. I only got stung a few times. I was not wearing a suit or jacket as early on I was able to tell they were more on the genital side.
[ATTACH=CONFIG said:


> 18811[/ATTACH]
> View attachment 18812
> 
> View attachment 18813


Really?


----------



## wponder11 (Jun 2, 2015)

JTGaraas said:


> Each morning I start my day with Beesource. This posting made my day -- I am confident that the auto-correct function changed the word "gentle" into the word that appears twice in the second paragraph when discussing your antics with this swarm of bees. Now all I can think about is "Naked Beekeeping"!
> 
> I am going to be smiling all day. Thanks.


That is funny!


----------



## wponder11 (Jun 2, 2015)

Ok so for sure.

1. Keep my reducer on the smallest entrance.

2. I have a hive Inner cover with a hole right now. I will add an empty super and keep my feeder in there they can travel through the top to reach the food. 

I do not have a small nuc. Just this big 10 frame body.


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

wponder11 said:


> Ok so for sure.
> 
> 1. Keep my reducer on the smallest entrance.
> 
> ...


Close the screened bottom board, otherwise there is a pretty significant chance that they won't stick around.

Jar of syrup over the hole in the inner cover with another box on top covering it. Or you can do paint cans if you want to worry less about refilling it.


----------



## wponder11 (Jun 2, 2015)

jwcarlson said:


> Close the screened bottom board, otherwise there is a pretty significant chance that they won't stick around.
> 
> Jar of syrup over the hole in the inner cover with another box on top covering it. Or you can do paint cans if you want to worry less about refilling it.


On closing the screen bottom do you mean completely close off the entrance? Essentially sealing up the hive providing just the sugar water as the food / water source?


----------



## docmarv (May 17, 2013)

wponder11 said:


> On closing the screen bottom do you mean completely close off the entrance? Essentially sealing up the hive providing just the sugar water as the food / water source?


He meant slide the bottom white board in, leave the entrance about 3 bees wide so they can guard it, congratulations


----------



## KbeeG (Mar 29, 2014)

Add more frames to fill the box. Looks like they are drawing comb in the corner.


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

wponder11 said:


> On closing the screen bottom do you mean completely close off the entrance? Essentially sealing up the hive providing just the sugar water as the food / water source?


No, the screened bottom board needs to be closed up. At least until they get established.


----------



## wponder11 (Jun 2, 2015)

KbeeG said:


> Add more frames to fill the box. Looks like they are drawing comb in the corner.


Thanks, I have all the frames in. I just had them out when I was getting the bees in.


----------



## alblancher (Mar 3, 2011)

Maybe that's my problem

I've moved two swarms this year into hives and have lost both of them. Next time I'll replace the screened bottom board with a solid board. Never heard or thought about that as the problem. Thanks


----------



## wponder11 (Jun 2, 2015)

Today I was able to spend some time on this. I was out of town this week and could not take much action. 

Last Sat is when I caught the swarm. 
Sun they got a litre of sugar water
Mon they got a gallon of sugar water
Tues a Liter

Wed - Till now they have not had anything. I peaked yesterday when I got in town and they seem to be content. Active and drawing comb. 

Today I added a med super on top of the inner cover. I need to get a queen excluder in there. In the med super I put a couple of mason jar feeders I whipped up with sugar water. Did not take long for them to find it and start working it. 

I also reduced the entrance. There is quite a bit of activity going in and out. 

Since they have not bailed out yet. Is it reasonably lower risk to leave things as is. I 100% closing things off ensures them not bailing but waned to get thoughts on letting them run their course and just feeding them more regular now as they establish. 

Thanks


----------

